# I've been doing it all wrong. Question for you guys in Southern Central



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

I have always sprayed a week killer(or two) in late March/early April in an attempt to get my yard back under control from winter weeds

Now I am reading here online for the first time that you are not supposed to spray weeds durning greenup! That explains why my yard is always stunted the first time of the year.

Questions are: 
1. When are you guys in the southern central areas applying a weed killer? Should I let the weeds go and wait until late April/Early may before spraying?
2. Is there anything you can use to kill the Poa Annua while its still cooler outside(before greenup)
3. What is the best way to get the Bermuda back on track for a greenup and to thicken? Is it two early for by monthly doses of quick release?

Thanks in advance for all the help. This board has been a blessing(and expensive) for me.

AG


----------



## reidgarner (Jun 18, 2018)

Are you applying a pre emergent on a regular schedule?


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

reidgarner said:


> Are you applying a pre emergent on a regular schedule?


Three times a year. Late Feb, mid summer and a fall application for winter weeks.


----------



## conbano (Sep 28, 2018)

I found that pre-m don't stop every weed for some reason. So I always do a round of Gly in late Jan to clean up what leftover (my Bermuda is dormant). Since you are further south, you can use 3-way with surfactant in Jan.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

conbano said:


> I always do a round of Gly in late Jan to clean up what leftover (my Bermuda is dormant). Since you are further south, you can use 3-way with surfactant in Jan.


Does roundup work in the winter? Do you need a surfactant with roundup???


----------



## conbano (Sep 28, 2018)

Yes, it works but very slow. I've to double the dose for the winter and use a Dawn as my surfactant. I have to do the whole yard or else it looks weird come spring. It does slow down the green up unless you winterize the year before. When I use winterize, my yard actually come up faster than my neighbor.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Very interesting. I have heard that you need to do a blanket application or else you run the risk of having a spotty greenup. I was never quite sure this would be a safe idea. I guess thats why I have Poa and you don't....


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Do you guys think its to early to start pushing the Bermuda? 1# of N every 2 weeks? I see rain in the forecast for next week!!!

I believe I read some where on here that @viva_oldtrafford uses 1# of N a week on the golf course.... I couldn't keep up with that watering/mowing schedule.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Wow ok
1 Do not use glyphosate right now on your lawn
2 Do not go over the recommendation for glyphosate on dormant Bermuda. Absolutely do not double it. Whatever amount it is.
3 What are you using for Premergent and how much and how are you applying it? Something is wrong. Preemergents don't take care of POA but you shouldn't have a lot of anything else. 
4 start watching a lot of @thegrassfactor videos on YouTube. You will learn so much on how to prevent and treat winter weeds
Amen


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Tellycoleman said:


> Wow ok
> 1 Do not use glyphosate right now on your lawn
> 2 Do not go over the recommendation for glyphosate on dormant Bermuda. Absolutely do not double it. Whatever amount it is.
> 3 What are you using for Premergent and how much and how are you applying it? Something is wrong. Preemergents don't take care of POA but you shouldn't have a lot of anything else.
> ...


+1

The Poa seems to have been really bad this year in north Texas. The great thing about winter weeds, at least the grassy ones, is that they don't like the Texas heat. They will not survive the summer, and most wont make it through the spring. I'm discovering this year, that they really don't appreciate a combination of scalping/dethatching.

After finishing up my spring scalp last night, I'm waiting to see if the goosegrassand and poa annua come back. If they do, I'm going to finish them off with some Tribute Total.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> Wow ok
> 1 Do not use glyphosate right now on your lawn
> 2 Do not go over the recommendation for glyphosate on dormant Bermuda. Absolutely do not double it. Whatever amount it is.
> 3 What are you using for Premergent and how much and how are you applying it? Something is wrong. Preemergents don't take care of POA but you shouldn't have a lot of anything else.
> ...


Tellycoleman, thanks for your reply. Wow? I wouldn't use gly on my grass when its green unless I wanted to kill it.

I use Prodiamine typically. I put out 250lbs in early fall and spring and sometimes a booster in the summer. I use a pull behind spreader set at half rate and cover the yard in two directions.

You just taught me something new. I wasn't aware that pre's don't handle the Poa Annua. That being said I'm sitting pretty well in regards to broadleafs and crabgrass and this makes me feel much better about my application. But now I just need to figure the best way to handle the Poa before it takes over in the spring. Suggestions beside a blanket app of gly in Jan?


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Wes said:


> +1
> 
> The Poa seems to have been really bad this year in north Texas. The great thing about winter weeds, at least the grassy ones, is that they don't like the Texas heat. They will not survive the summer, and most wont make it through the spring. I'm discovering this year, that they really don't appreciate a combination of scalping/dethatching.
> 
> After finishing up my spring scalp last night, I'm waiting to see if the goosegrassand and poa annua come back. If they do, I'm going to finish them off with some Tribute Total.


Wes, are you seeing quite a bit of greenup already in Midlothian? Would you go ahead and spray the tribute now or wait until your grass has completely flushed out?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@aginhouse pre-emergent herbicides will work against poa, and I'm guessing that Telly either meant as a post-emergent or it was a typo.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Spammage said:


> @aginhouse pre-emergent herbicides will work against poa, and I'm guessing that Telly either meant as a post-emergent or it was a typo.


Yes I meant pre emergents don't take care of poa as a post. Sorry it made since in my head.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

If you haven't already, read @dfw_pilot 's Bermuda Bible: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Ahab1997 said:


> If you haven't already, read @dfw_pilot 's Bermuda Bible: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651


MightyQuinn or Texasweed might have a problem with this statement!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Wait how much prodiamine do you use?
How often ?
How many seasons?
According to your rate I hope its prodiamine 0.22%
Do you use exclusively prodiamine? It is recomended with POA that you rotate pre-emeregents to prevent POA resistance.
This could very well be the case if you are using only prodiamine 3 times a year.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Ahab1997 said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't already, read @dfw_pilot 's Bermuda Bible: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651
> ...


You know I'm NOT Texasweed :lol:


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

aginhouse said:


> Wes said:
> 
> 
> > +1
> ...


I just finished scalping/dethatching so my lawn has very little green, but it's greening up fairly rapidly. My neighbor's (who don't scalp) are almost fully green.

I think it would be fine to use Tribute Total at this point, but possibly unnecessary for the Poa as we seem to be getting close to temps that could kill it naturally. The hazard in waiting is that the Poa could compete with the Bermuda and delay it coming in. On the other hand, I've never used Tribute Total and I'm not sure how fast it will kill the Poa.

For the fastest results, it might be worth pulling the Poa. The root systems aren't very deep and a plain old garden hoe my be the best tool for larger areas. You wouldn't need to dig into the soil, just scrape the plants loose and bag them.

As others have said, get a good pre-m down right away.


----------



## Wes (Feb 15, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Ahab1997 said:
> ...


Are you sure? I mean, did we really ever find out who TW was? I hear he had some killer recipes for chili.


----------



## Ahab1997 (Jun 30, 2018)

TulsaFan said:


> Ahab1997 said:
> 
> 
> > If you haven't already, read @dfw_pilot 's Bermuda Bible: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651
> ...


OOPS. Insert foot DIRECTLY into mouth.

Many apologies!


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Tellycoleman said:


> Do you use exclusively prodiamine? It is recomended with POA that you rotate pre-emeregents to prevent POA resistance.
> This could very well be the case if you are using only prodiamine 3 times a year.


I'll switch over to Dimension for the next go around and start alternating going forward. I used Prodiamine all last year. Im also going to start skipping over my summer app and move towards 2 apps a year.

I appreciate all the info.

For future reference, talk to me about Prodiamine usage rates. I put out 100lb's this spring and the intention, prior to this thread, was to apply another application this fall, 150lbs weed/feed with prodiamine. Is that grossley over using the product for annual use on an acre(250lbs a year)? I know this is ill advised but I was working directly off the label recommendations.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Ahab1997 said:


> If you haven't already, read @dfw_pilot 's Bermuda Bible: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=1651


Yessir multiple times. The original and the new testament. Great info.


----------



## aginhouse (Apr 4, 2019)

Spammage said:


> @aginhouse pre-emergent herbicides will work against poa, and I'm guessing that Telly either meant as a post-emergent or it was a typo.


Gotcha...I was scratching my head...I was def making notes though!


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

What prodiamine are you using? Can you take a picture of it? Do you have a manner of applying it in liquid form? So much cheaper


----------

